
Australia's temperature record broken again. National average 41.9C - perfunctory
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-50837025
======
throwaway5752
This is staggering. The average national temperature was broken on consecutive
days, by a total of 3°F. I am a pessimist regarding the climate and I'm
shocked by this.

------
thisrod
To give a sense of the scale of this, I've spent the last few days coughing
because of the smoke from a wildfire that's burning 500 miles upwind of me.
And summer has only just started.

------
Arbalest
Here in Adelaide, South Australia, we could have had a record high minimum
temperature (Actually we kind of did, West Terrace vs Kent Town), however a
short burst of slightly cooler air at about 10:30pm of around 33C has masked
the fact that the morning low temperature was 35C. This is probably more
typical of the desert, but we're on the coast.

------
spthorn60
Now more than ever a change in the way large-scale agriculture is done in
Australia needs to be rethought, as this, in large part, is responsible for
the inability of the land to respond to climate change. cf Charles Massy

------
woodandsteel
Conservatives believe that nature is designed such that it is impossible for
unregulated modern industry to impact it in ways that would be harmful to the
human race.

